# Need dental work or glasses?



## Kim Chee (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's the schedule for Remote Area Medical volunteer opportunities. Don't have the necessary skills to offer and want some work done, read on. Also, probably a great place for a mini-stp meetup

As far as teeth are concerned, they will do a single procedure...fill a cavity, pull a tooth or clean your teeth. For glasses, you get the usual vision exam and get to pick out some sexy frames. All for free.

http://ramvolunteers.org/
*

*
*Volunteer Registration System*

*Upcoming Clinics*
WELCOME TO REMOTE AREA MEDICAL'S ONLINE VOLUNTEER ENROLLMENT & REGISTRATION SYSTEM!

*2015 Schedule*

*April 10 - 12*
*Clinton, TN*
First Baptist Church
225 N Main St
Clinton, TN37716

*April 17 - 18*
*Chattanooga, TN*
Homeless Health Care Center
730 East 11th Street
Chattanooga, TN37403

*April 30 - 3*
*Bristol, TN*
Bristol Motor Speedway
151 Speedway Blvd
Bristol, TN37620

*May 27 - 31*
*Anaheim, CA*
Anaheim Convention Center
800 W Katella Ave
Anaheim, CA92802

*June 5 - 7*
*Harrogate, TN*
Lincoln Memorial University
6965 Cumberland Gap Parkway
Harrogate, TN37752

*June 12 - 14*
*Loudon, TN*
Loudon County High School
1039 Mulberry Street
Loudon, TN37774

*July 10 - 12*
*Cleveland, TN*
Walker Valley High School
750 Lauderdale Memorial Hwy
Cleveland, TN37312

*July 16 - 19*
*Wise, VA*
Wise County Fairgrounds
State Route 680
Wise, VA24293

*July 27 - 31*
*San Juan, TX*
Pharr-San Juan-Alamo High School
805 West Ridge Road
San Juan, TX78589

*July 27 - 31*
*Mission, TX*
Palmview High School
3901 North La Homa Road
Mission, TX78574

*August 13 - 16*
*East Saint Louis, IL,*
Mason/Clark Middle School
5510 State Street
East Saint Louis, IL, 62203

*September 11 - 13*
*Jonesville, VA*
Lee County Airport

Jonesville, VA24263

*October 1 - 4*
*Las Vegas, NV*
Tarkanian Basketball Academy
2730 S Rancho Drive
Las Vegas, NV89102

*October 2 - 4*
*Grundy, VA*
Riverside School
27382 Riverside Drive
Grundy, VA24614

*October 8 - 11*
*Yerington, NV*
Boys and Girls Club
124 North Main Street
Yerington, NV89447

*October 15 - 18*
*Carson City, NV*
Carson City High School
1111 N Saliman Rd
Carson City, NV89701

*October 16 - 18*
*Henderson, TN*
Chester County Junior High School
930 East Main Street
Henderson, TN38340

*November 6 - 8*
*Lexington, KY*
Rupp Arena
430 W Vine St
Lexington, KY40507

*November 13 - 15*
*Warsaw, VA*
TBA

Warsaw, VA






*Clinics will open for registration 4-6 months prior to the date of the clinic!*

Please note that an email address is valid for one volunteer only. Families sharing email will need to register additional members 
with the "no email" option.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 2, 2015)

this is really rad. the past few years not taking care of my teeth when i was younger really caught up with me, having 3 teeth yanked out and dealing with pain for years before that really makes me regret not brushing my fucking teeth more. BRUSH YER TEETH PEOPLE SHIT ITS NOT THAT HARD! but super cool program.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 2, 2015)

...and if you need more than one procedure done on your teeth just show up at another city (be sure to give them different personal info).


----------



## Tude (Apr 3, 2015)

@7xMichael - that is some really great material. Believe it or not I'm still working on the runaway resources stuff - but am incorporating much more for other travelers - This ... I shall incorporate. Totally lovely!!!!! <hugs!>


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 3, 2015)

Btw: be sure to show up early to make sure you're seen. They work quickly, but it would suck to travel with the intention of getting something done only to be declined for lack of time (they have a lot of people show).


----------

